# What to buy in Germany.



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I will be going to Germany this spring and if I am reading the laws correctly, I am allowed 1 liter of hard stuff and 2 liters of wine.

For the wine, I will try to find some kind of Mead but as for the hard stuff, I need some suggestions.

A guy at work was telling me about some stuff called "Roktapus" (he thought it was spelled that way) He says it is like our Everclear.

Any ideas?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Of course it's illegal to purchase cuban goods but I'd suggest taking your chances and getting a bottle of Havana Club Barrel Proof :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

For liquor in Germany, I would only consider buying Schnapps. Real Schnapps is made 100% from the fruit and is quite hard to find in USA. They are usually around 20% alcohol, maybe less... 

Distilled fruit spirits are worth getting on the hard end like Kirsch. There's plenty of berries that are unknown in the USA that are distilled in Germany.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> For liquor in Germany, I would only consider buying Schnapps. Real Schnapps is made 100% from the fruit and is quite hard to find in USA. They are usually around 20% alcohol, maybe less...
> 
> Distilled fruit spirits are worth getting on the hard end like Kirsch. There's plenty of berries that are unknown in the USA that are distilled in Germany.


Is Kirsch a brand name?

Are any flavors better than others?

I may buy some of the Havana Club Barrel Proof to drink while in Germany.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Is Kirsch a brand name?


Kirsch is a generic name for cherry brandy. Some of the best Kirsch made is from your area; Clearwater Creek. They also make brandy from every fruit you can think of and never heard off. Germany is also famous for Rieslings, many of which are hard to find in USA.

You'll be disappointed in the Havana Club rum's; they're just average at best.

Perhaps a case of beer would be pretty cool and you're friends will be thrilled drinking domestic market German beer.

Go for the schnapps. Winter is right around the corner. Probably about 25 euro a bottle?


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Kirsch is a generic name for cherry brandy. Some of the best Kirsch made is from your area; Clearwater Creek. They also make brandy from every fruit you can think of and never heard off. Germany is also famous for Rieslings, many of which are hard to find in USA.
> 
> You'll be disappointed in the Havana Club rum's; they're just average at best.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.

The idea of taking back beer would be good, but, I don't think I could even bring back a whole case. I'm not even sure if I am allowed 1 liter of hard *and* 2 liters of wine or if it is only 1 *or* the other.

Do you have a suggestion for the flavor of schnapps I should get?

Thanks again.
Ken


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe that Kirsch is german for Cherry and the liquer is called Kirsch Wasser or Cherry Water. From my experience it's like vodka with cherries in it... pretty good stuff.

If you do go looking for beer to bring back Andech is a monastery there and the monks have been brewing beer since the 15th century... they are DAMN good at it. Andech's beer == mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

okierock said:


> I believe that Kirsch is german for Cherry and the liquer is called Kirsch Wasser or Cherry Water. From my experience it's like vodka with cherries in it... pretty good stuff.


Yes, you are correct, but anyone would know what you are talking about if you are mentioning liquor and say Kirsch.

As for the earlier post on which Schnapps to get, any kind of berry will do. It's like jam or preserves- they're all good, but everyone has their own preference.

Look up the latest TSA brief on how much you can bring back, but a couple of bottles of schnapps and a case of beer should be now problem.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you very much for the information.

Ken


----------

